# Ways and tools to cut metal rod?



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I am planning on making an item to try to sell on ebay.

The metal I need to cut is 1/4" square stock.

It is sold in 20 foot sticks. I am planning on taking a hacksaw to the steel seller in order to cut the stock into 7 foot lengths.

HERE IS MY QUESTION:

I need to cut the 1/4" square stock into 6 inch lengths. I think I am going to start with 100 pieces.

What is the best way....cheapest, fastest and most accurate... way to cut this stock into 6" lengths????

I really don't want to buy a chop saw, or any other expensive tool. This business idea might be a dud, and fail miserably!

I own a circular saw, a Milwaukee Sawzall, a Ryobi hand held angle grinder, and a hack saw.

Any ideas, or forms of help with cutting blades and JIGS will be greatly appreciated!!!!!

(Next step after this is to drill 5 seperate holes in the things.)

Clovis


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

well i would say use the sawzall. and may i ask what you are making?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Id try the Sawzall myself. Less waste with the thinner blade. Make a jig to hold the pieces so you dont have to measure each one.


----------



## Hammer4 (Oct 13, 2005)

Sawzall with metal cutting blades. The steel supplier I use will cut to size as well, so they may be willing to do that cutting for you for a small fee.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I agree on the Sawzall. 

How do I get the squarest cut on the ends?

Keep the ideas coming.

Clove


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

clovis said:


> I agree on the Sawzall.
> 
> How do I get the squarest cut on the ends?
> 
> ...


Make a jig that will hold several pieces together side by side and a stop at the end to keep them even. A piece of channel iron would work well. Mark and cut a slot in the channel iron to run the saw blade in while cutting and it will keep it lined up, plus youll be cutting more than one at a time. Clamp them tightly before cutting and dont force the saw. A little motor oil on the blade will also help


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Hmmmm.....

I am trying to engineer this in my head before I jump head first into this project.

Sometimes, I 'over-engineer' a project, making a simple task more difficult than it should be.

I must have inherited the engineering aspect from my dad...the ever constant thinker/engineer.....but he doesn't make mistakes like I do.

I never even thought about using oil on them.

Assuming I clamped 5 in a jig, would I want to cut all five at once (where the blade is sawing equal amounts all the way across 5 pieces), or cut them one at a time, as if they were clamped in a stack???? 

Thank you for your help!!!!!!!!!!!

Clovis...the metal work novice


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Id try it first with cutting all 5 at once, side by side. It will be a more stable way to clamp them. and you'll be able to use your jig as a guide to help keep the blade straight. If you lay a piece of flat bar across all 5 pieces and make sure it's square, then its just a matter of keeping the blade against the jig to keep it in line. Just remember to let the saw do all the work and dont try to force it through, and it will come out much straighter


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Clovis, this device have anything to do with pecans?


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

Clove - I don't know what you consider expensive, but you can get a band saw from Northern Tool for $99 (includes shipping) and replace the stock blade with a metal-cutting one. They have two models a Kawasaki benchtop and a Northern Tool handheld.


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

A cut off wheel on your little Royobi grinder is the cheapest route, and extremely quick. It's fairly accurate. The DeWalt wheels are the best I've found.

Next up is a cut off wheel for your circular saw. You can even get clever and clamp the saw upside down to run the metal stock into the blade, ala table saw. I've done it, it works pretty darn well. You can cob up a jig to make repetitive cuts very accurately and quickly this way.

Sawzall would be slower, and no more accurate.

Harborfreight sells a decent cheap chopsaw that you could consider for the future. You can also use a powered miter saw with a chop blade in it.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=44829

If you don't push the cheap harbor freight saws they will do fair, and $60, is not to bad, to try,

if your just going to try a few to start see what the shop would charge you to cut them off for you. on your first batch,


----------



## Yankee1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Just put an abrasive cutting wheel in your skill saw. It will be fine for short term use. make sure you blow the saw out with air.


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

actually either of those would do an adequate job. personally i'd use the angle grinder, but i usually use the angle grinder for most metal cutting jobs.

dean


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

I miss read the original post, you are cutting 1/4" by 1/4" stock, I was thinking it was wider,

just use a Hand hack saw, and a good blade, you will be able to do a good job and should be able to cut them reasonable square,

that is not much to cut, or a bolt cutter and true them up on a grinder,


----------

